# Steckachse Intense 951



## cubebiker (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

werden mit den Intensen keine 150x12mm Steckachsen mitgeliefert? 
Wenn nein, kann man da beliebige Achsen nehmen? Irgendwelche besonderen Tipps? 
Was ist von der Sixpack zu halten Link


----------



## haha (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab noch kein intense gesehen, bei dem die achse dabei war. bei dem teil kannst du mmn wenig ausgeben.. diese sixpackachse ist auf jeden fall schön günstig und sieht ganz gut aus. ich hab den fehler gemacht und eine steckachse über die bikecrew (damals intensevertrieb) bestellt. angeblich eine original intense-achse für unverschämte 69 euro.. nix anderes als ne alustange mit einer sackschweren selbstsichernden stahlmutter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juni 2009)

achse ist nicht dabei.. aber iwo gabs das thema hier schonmal im intense sub-forum.


----------



## dh-biker (9. Juni 2009)

Die Sixpack schaut echt gut aus. Und ist aus ALU und nicht aus Stahl. Einfach Montage und Demontage obendrein.


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juni 2009)

bei gocycle.de direkt isse günstiger als in ebay


----------



## soniccube (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte kein Bock bei meinem Socom immer einen Gabelschlüssel mitzuschleppen. Habe aus einem Santa Cruz ( z.B. VP Free ) eine schön leichte harteloxierte Aluachse mit einem Innensechskannt ( Inbuss ) besorgt und eingebaut. Passt, ist leicht und einfach zu montieren 

Steckachse VP Free

Greetz Dani


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juni 2009)

die orig intense achse hat auch nen innensechskant. wobei ich die lösung am v10 bis jetzt am Besten fand.


----------



## soniccube (9. Juni 2009)

Die Original Intense Achse ist doch Alu mit Sechskant und Stahl Polystopmutter ????


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes/product-/2009-intense-thru-axle-2133..0.html rechts sexkant mit inbus links nur sexkant.. oder andersrum


----------



## cubebiker (10. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt bei Alutech die 74 Gramm schwere 30 Euro teure One Piece Achse bestellt.


----------



## cubebiker (3. Juli 2009)

Die Alutech Achse wiegt tatsächlich selbst nachgewogene 75 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (9. August 2009)

morgen,

wo kann ich jetzt schon ein 951 bekommen?


----------



## Christiaan (10. August 2009)

Shocker Distribution!


----------



## Crak (10. August 2009)

Usa


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (11. August 2009)

Es gibt keine "original Intense Steckachse".
Was als selbige oft bezeichnet wird ist eine ganz normale Sund Ringlé 0815-Steckachse.
Einziges augenmerk ist auf die Länge zu legen, da ja zusätlich noch die Oliven fürs ausfallende dazu kommen. Empfehlenswert ist unter anderem auch die Iron Horse 7point/6Point Achse. Die passt perfekt.


ach ja...
es gibt definitiv scho 951 in D-land (würd sagen seit ziemlich genau fast scho 3 Monaten)


----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

4,90 "Imbus" Schraube mit Mutter ausm örtlichen Schrauben Großhandel........


----------



## Scottrider (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn schon Inbus 
Das wiegt aber dann auch eine halbe tonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

Scottrider schrieb:


> wenn schon Inbus
> Das wiegt aber dann auch eine halbe tonne...




ich vertipp mich dauernd(siehe andere Beiträge), die tastatur hier bei mir in der arbeit is dreck

ja es geht eigendlich, werd se mal wiegen.......aber ich bin nich bereit 30 euro für ne achse hinzublättern.....


----------



## Scottrider (30. Oktober 2009)

ich dreh mir selbst eine


----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

joa das is auch ne möglichkeit.........aber es musste gestern schnell gehen weil ich mein hässliches rad noch testen wollte


----------



## bachmayeah (30. Oktober 2009)

booofrost schrieb:


> ich vertipp mich dauernd(siehe andere Beiträge), die tastatur hier bei mir in der arbeit is dreck
> 
> ja es geht eigendlich, werd se mal wiegen.......aber ich bin nich bereit 30 euro für ne achse hinzublättern.....



vertippen issja gut und schön (wenn tasten nah beieinander sind) - aber das geht schon stark in richtung rechtschreibschwäche...


----------



## booofrost (30. Oktober 2009)

hhhmmmpf is glaub ich net mein tag heute


----------



## Datonate (14. Juni 2010)

So, ich beiÃ gleich in die Tischkante.

eine passende Steckachse fÃ¼r das 951 zu finden, war schon ein Krampf. Der Krampf war so groÃ, dass ich zu einer Sixpack Achse gegriffen habe. Diese **** Achse ist aber aus 6061er Alu und ist mir letzte Woche weggebrochen. 

So, jetzt steh ich wieder vor dem selben Problem, wie ich dazumal beim Aufbau schon hatte. Welche Achse nehm ich.

Ich habe mir jetzt diese Alutech Steckachse bestellt 40â¬ :

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=414c91864d482ebbc16fe05080daa6a3#

Leider ist die viel zu lang und das geschnittene Gewinde nach innen viel zu kurz...


Dann habe ich eine Rocky Steckachse hier liegen, die passt von der LÃ¤nge, aber die Oliven sind 1mm zu groÃ und passen nicht in die Ausfaller 30â¬ :

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=ddd5b92b564df2b146e49594e0ddba28#


Welche Steckachse passt jetzt perfekt ohne Unterlegscheiben und sonstiges an ZusatzgedÃ¶hns verbauen zu mÃ¼ssen? Ich will auch ungern 60â¬ fÃ¼r so einen doofen Alustab bezahlen. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder?


Seid ihr mit euren zufrieden? Was genau fahr ihr fÃ¼r welche, mÃ¼sst ihr da Unterlegen?

mfg Dato


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juni 2010)

frag doch zur not einfach bei shocker an... ansonsten auch nochmal hier was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374702


----------



## cubebiker (14. Juni 2010)

Wieso passt die Alutech Achse bei Dir nicht wenn sie bei mir passt???


----------



## swabian (15. Juni 2010)

Bellacoola!
Passt ohne Zusatz außer die originalen Scheiben!


----------



## Datonate (15. Juni 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Wieso passt die Alutech Achse bei Dir nicht wenn sie bei mir passt???




Weil ich da Massen von Unterlegscheiben drunter legen müsste. Die ist viel zu lang und das Gewinde ist nach innen viel zu kurz. Ich kann die Achse ohne Unterlegscheiben nicht festziehen.

Das Unterleger drunter müssen ist klar. Aber da müssen pro seite Mindestens 3 drunter...

Der Schaft von der SixPack ist 190mm, der von der Alutech ist 205mm. Das sagt schon alles. Und ich will nicht, dass ich wie ein Römischer Streitwagen links und rechts Dornen rausgucken habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (15. Juni 2010)

Die silbernen Intense Spacer hast Du drin?


----------



## MT3ike (15. Juni 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Die silbernen Intense Spacer hast Du drin?



Wie gibts da spacer? Aufgrund der zu zurzen Gewinde hat sich bei mir die Achse mitten im Gelände gelöst und hatte keinen 17er Schlüssel dabei :-(


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Juni 2010)

bei jedem intense rahmen sollten idr. unterlegscheiben von geschätzen 5mm dicke beilegen, die quasi genau in die ausfallenden passen. und eben welche für 135er dropouts... die sind aber wesentlich dünner und von der form her anders.

sieht man hier (silberne teile) rauslinsen.

zu hause hätte ich noch n direktes foto von achse incl. spacer...

internetz sei dank: hier sind diese spacer zu sehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Juni 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## MT3ike (15. Juni 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bei jedem intense rahmen sollten idr. unterlegscheiben von geschätzen 5mm dicke beilegen, die quasi genau in die ausfallenden passen. und eben welche für 135er dropouts... die sind aber wesentlich dünner und von der form her anders.
> 
> sieht man hier (silberne teile) rauslinsen.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh ....ich wusste doch, dass da irgendetwas nicht ganz stimmig ist......das kommt davon, wennman den Rahmen gebraucht kauft und vorher noch nie was mit Intense zu tun hatte....


----------



## cubebiker (15. Juni 2010)

Genau, kam mir auch spanisch vor das die gleiche Achse, die bei mir passt bei dir nicht passen sollte...
Ruf mal bei Shocker an. Die helfen Dir weiter!


----------



## Datonate (16. Juni 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> sieht man hier (silberne teile) rauslinsen.
> 
> zu hause hätte ich noch n direktes foto von achse incl. spacer...
> 
> internetz sei dank: hier sind diese spacer zu sehen.




Öhm... verdammte Axt. Ich habe mich beim zusammen bauen schon gefragt, was zur Hölle diese Distancestücke sollen. Zumal hier die Hülse für die scheinbar schmaleren Achsen als 12mm ineinander lagen und es komisch aussah.

Jetzt macht das ganze natürlich Sinn und voila, auch die Alutech Achse passt wie angegossen.

Sorry, dass ich hier so dämliche ******** gefragt habe *rotanlauf . Aber bedauerlicherweise lag dem Rahmen keine "Zusammbauanleitung" bei 


Für eure tolle Unterstützung und Fehlerfindhilfe möchte ich euch danken. Tolles zusammenspiel. Und das beste dabei ist, es gab keine dummen Sprüche oder Antworten. Schön relaxtes Niveau.

Es war mit ein innerliches Blumenpflücken.


----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

hat schon jemand seine dropout´s verbogen bekommen ???
Hab mich letztens über schlechte Schaltperformance gewundert und mein radl mal von hinten betrachtet da hab ich gesehen das der rechte dropout mit der schaltung beim festziehen der Steckachse sowas von zum Laufrad zeigt das es nicht mehr feierlich ist .


----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2010)

Öhm, wenn das Rad eingebaut ist, kann sich doch der Ausfaller nicht verbiegen, oder? Die Nabe liegt doch an. Beim Radeinsetzen ist etwas Luft, beim Festziehen ist es dann dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

richtig, aber wie soll so ein massives ausfallende sich verbiegen ohne das eine x.0 schaltung keinen schaden nimmt. Habe mal auf dem Foto (leider nur iPhone-Cam) mit Pfeilen den Knick versucht sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juni 2010)

hmm das ist aber wirklich schlecht zu erkennen..
hab bei mir noch nie was am ausfallende verbogen.
merkwürdig auch, dass der "optische" abstand von innenseite ausfallende und der unteren kefü rel. konstant zu sein scheint. ansonsten: stofffetzen um schaltwerk und dropout inneres machen, große zange und in die vermeintlich richtige richtung wieder geradebiegen (unbedingt mit eingebauten schaltwerk, da sonst das gewinde kapott gehen könnte)
wie schaut es denn aus, bevor festgezogen wurde?


----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

ohne Steckachse festziehen auch schon schräg, komisch ist das ich keine Kratzer oder Schläge an Schaltwerk oder Dropout erkennen kann


----------



## MT3ike (18. Juni 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> ohne Steckachse festziehen auch schon schräg, komisch ist das ich keine Kratzer oder Schläge an Schaltwerk oder Dropout erkennen kann



Das schiefe könnte doch auch vom Transport des Rahmens selber kommen...Schiffskontainer voller 951's umgefallen ... (Der Gedanke daran ist ja schon schrecklich )


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juni 2010)

dann versuche es - wie gesagt - gerade zu biegen, oder nimm kontakt zu shocker auf bzgl. neuer ausfallenden.
als idee noch ggf. das rechte ausfallende abbauen und auf eine ebene fläche legen. hier sollte ja dann das schräge auffallen.
ich habe sowas bei allen dropouts, die ich bis jetzt in den händen hatte noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

werde ich mal machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand seine dropout´s verbogen bekommen ???
> Hab mich letztens über schlechte Schaltperformance gewundert und mein radl mal von hinten betrachtet da hab ich gesehen das der rechte dropout mit der schaltung beim festziehen der Steckachse sowas von zum Laufrad zeigt das es nicht mehr feierlich ist .



Ich habe mal durch deine Gallerie geschaut und mir ist die "tolle" SixPack Steckachse aufgefallen. Mir ist die übrigends weggebrochen und DeiMudder auch .





Auf dieser Seite fehlt die Unterlegescheibe, die Achse kann quasie in dem Ausfaller wandern. Da, wo der Steckachsen-Kopf drin liegt, muss ein Unterleger rein, damit die Achste nicht nach oben und unten wandern kann. Denn so wie du das hast, könnte dir theoretisch die Achse, wenn diese locker ist, runterrutschen. Um dies zu verhindern, kommt in die ausgefräste Vertiefung ein Unterleger rein, der die Öffnung nach unten hin sperrt und die Achse zentrisch hält.

Ich habe gelernt, dass Intense diese Unterleger mitliefert 

Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum dein Ausfaller verbogen ist und du keine Spuren äußerer Einwirkung finden kannst.

Hier sieht mans nicht richtig, aber man siehts, dass da Unterleger dirn sind:







mfg Dato


----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

alles klar, werde ich mal schauen ob ich die untelegscheiben noch irgendwo finde.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juni 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> alles klar, werde ich mal schauen ob ich die untelegscheiben noch irgendwo finde.



zur not könnt ich auch noch iwo n paar haben..


----------



## alex-66 (18. Juni 2010)

kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch der dropout verbiegt, die sind doch sicher nur gegen rausrutschen der steckachse gedacht, oder ???


----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch der dropout verbiegt, die sind doch sicher nur gegen rausrutschen der steckachse gedacht, oder ???



Naja, schau dir mal den Ausfaller genau an. Du steckst die Achse ja nicht in ein Loch sondern in einen Schlitz 

Demnach ist es möglich, dass die Achse theoretisch rausrutschen könnte. Angenommen du ziehst die Achse nicht richtig fest, es ist Dreck drunter oder what ever... Jetzt setzt du mit dem Bike falsch auf und das  Hinterrad verkantet und die Achse verrutscht dadurch. 

Die dort wirkenden Kräfte müssen ja irgend wo hin. Wenn die Unterleger drin sind, passiert da nichts. Aber wenn sich die Achse bewegen kann, sucht sich die wirkende Kraft den einfachsten Weg. Das würde sich dann ggf. in Form von verbiegen an deinem Ausfalle auswirken.

Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Theorie, aber eine evtl. Erklärung für dein verbogenen Ausfaller ohne sichtbare Krafteinwirkung 

Gruß der Dato


----------



## alex-66 (22. Juni 2010)

so hab mir nochmal die Steckachse und Dropouts angeguckt, die Sixpack Steckachse passt vom Umfang genau (auf beiden Seiten) in die Ausfräsung der Dropouts, somit kann die Steckachse auch wenn sie locker sein sollte nicht verrutschen oder sich bewegen. Auf dem Bild aus meiner Galerie ist das auch ersichtlich und genauso sieht es auf der anderen Seite auch aus.


----------



## cubebiker (22. Juni 2010)

Wie Du es auch sehen möchtest, Fakt ist das die Aluspacer dahin müssen...
Aber das das Schaltauge dadurch verbiegt glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, beruht nur auf einer Theorie. Die Aluspacer müssen in jedem Fall hin. Vielleicht hast du ein "Montags-Alu-Spacer" erwischt .

mfg Datonate


----------



## alex-66 (23. Juni 2010)

Hab gerade mal auf crc nach Dropouts geguckt und siehe da Links gibts massig und Rechts "garnix" !!! Sollte uns das zu denken geben ???
170,- für bisserl gefrästes ist auch ne Ansage


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2010)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal auf crc nach Dropouts geguckt und siehe da Links gibts massig und Rechts "garnix" !!! Sollte uns das zu denken geben ???
> 170,- für bisserl gefrästes ist auch ne Ansage




Was sollte uns das zu denken geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (24. Juni 2010)

...das ich nicht der einzige bin mit einem verbogenen Schaltauge


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich schau heute mal bei mir nach und gebe dann Infos.


----------



## Datonate (25. Juni 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> Also ich schau heute mal bei mir nach und gebe dann Infos.



DOPPELPOST


Also bei mir sind die Ausfaller auf beiden Seiten Kerzengerade. Es erscheint mir auch unklar, wie sich die Teile OHNE sichtbare äußere Schäden verbiegen sollen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mal mit der oben angesprochenen Theorie möglich. 

Sollten die bei dir tatsächlich verbogen sein, würd ich den Importeure anschreiben, ihm das Problem schildern und das Teil tauschen lassen. Vielleicht ist es ein Produktionsfehler what ever...


Gruß Dato


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Fück! Ich habe diese Distanzstücker nicht! Hat mein Händler vergessen mir zu geben??? mM sollten diese aber nicht kriegsentscheidend sein. Nachdem es bei normalen anziehen der Steckachse den Kopf abgerissen hat, fahre ich 12mm Gewindestange aus dem Baumarkt...


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Juni 2010)

konkret gewindestange mit durchgehendem gewinde?
ob das so gut für die nabe ist?


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Stimmt. Na dann ordere ich mal demnächst ne Steckachse. Wobei sich die Nabe ja nicht auf dem Gewinde drehen dürfte.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Juni 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Stimmt. Na dann ordere ich mal demnächst ne Steckachse. Wobei sich die Nabe ja nicht auf dem Gewinde drehen dürfte.



eigentlich nicht.   aber: da die steckachsen an sich ja alle kein durchgehendes gewinde haben, sollte man meinen, dass die hersteller sich dabei was gedacht haben.

ich würd die patte investieren und ne neue koofen und incl. der distanzscheiben/spacer/zentrierteile verbauen..


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht.  aber: da die steckachsen an sich ja alle kein durchgehendes gewinde haben, sollte man meinen, dass die hersteller sich dabei was gedacht haben.
> 
> ich würd die patte investieren und ne neue koofen und incl. der distanzscheiben/spacer/zentrierteile verbauen..


 
Wird gemacht Cheffe.


----------



## Datonate (28. Juni 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Fück! Ich habe diese Distanzstücker nicht! Hat mein Händler vergessen mir zu geben??? mM sollten diese aber nicht kriegsentscheidend sein. Nachdem es bei normalen anziehen der Steckachse den Kopf abgerissen hat, fahre ich 12mm Gewindestange aus dem Baumarkt...



Haste SixPack schon geschrieben? Was haben die geantwortet?

Ich habe die Unterleger in meinem Karton gefunden und jetzt eine RoxkyMountain SteckAchse drin. Die macht echt nen guten und sieht auch noch schick aus.

mfg Dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Six Pack will ein Bild haben. Leider hab ich die Achse schon weggeworfen. Die Unterleger muss ich mal suchen. Rocky Achse ist bestimmt genauso schwer, wie meine Baumarktlösung


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2010)

kann man das so machen: 10mm gewindestange in 12mm rohr mit 1mm wandstärke, das rohrdann solang wie nabe +ausfallenden-5mm, die achse 3cm länger um muttern draufzuschrauben?
Weil ich wollt mir das vielleicht bauenl die frage is eben ob das hält.


----------



## Datonate (20. Juli 2010)

Du willst quasie eine Hülse (das 12mm Roht mit 1mm Wandstärke) die so lang wie die Nabe breit ist + die Stärke der Ausfaller über eine 10mm Gewindestange schieben. 

Die Gewindestange soll dann 3cm länger sein, damit du diese mit Muttern beidseitig festziehen kannst, richtig?


Nuja, der Grundgendanke ist nett. Aber neben den Muttern, den Distanzstücken dann noch auf die Hülse zu achten um sie beim Ausbau nicht zu verlieren, ist lästig .

Zwecks der Haltbarkeit  bin ich unsicher, aber warum sollte es nicht halten, wenn es gehärtet oder 7071er Alu ist. 

Aber mal ehrlich. Da kommste in Summe glaub besser, wenn du dir ne gescheite Steckachse zu legst als mit irgendwelchen Baumarkt Gewindestangen und Hülsen rum zu spielen.


Gruß Dato


----------

